# Help Ariens Gear Oil



## guilateen02

After many Google attempts to find the proper oil, I'm still lost. The side of the gear case reads L2 oil. I'm not sure what to use due to conflicting reports about oil updates to L3,or 80/90 auto gear oil, 00 grease. Different oils leaking or eating certain metals. Maybe someone with more experience than I have can chime in asap. I was looking to fill her up tonight. It is on a 74 924 series. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sscotsman

I would use Ariens L3.
Ariens says:



> Yes, the oils can be mixed. The Ariens Company is phasing out the L2 in favor of the L3 for all applications.


from: Find Answers

I would just buy the actual Ariens L3..yes, its probably the same as something else you can get cheaper, but if you pay the few extra bucks for the Ariens branded bottle, at least you can be confidant you have the right stuff..and with something confusing like these gear oils, I would rather have that confidance, than get something that _might_ be ok, but im not 100% sure about it..its not worth the $5 savings IMO..

Scot


----------



## scrappy

You should use a GL3 lube not GL4. The 4 has additives that harm brass/bronze bushings. It's hard to find the 3. I found some at a GM dealer, it's used for manual transmission that have brass syncros. Some will say the 4 is a replacement for 3, not true.

Heres a link about 3.
http://www.dalube.com/pdfs/GTD.pdf

GM lube, can get this at GM dealers

http://www.amazon.com/ACDelco-10-4030-75W-90-Manual-Transmission/dp/B007Q1080I/ref=pd_sim_sbs_263_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=08TFFKE56A50E7YCH7ZS&dpID=41MR7HoUVJL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_


----------



## guilateen02

Thanks Scott and Scrappy. That looks like some good stuff you posted Scrappy. Scott I'm just afraid if Ariens is no longer carrying the L2 because all there machines are now synthetic and don't want to bother with keeping the old dogs running and simplify there lineup. Or any future problems L3 can cause on the older gear case. Does the Ariens company show love to older machines. I've only seen them chime in on post concerning newer machines. I might be wrong though.I plan on keeping this one far a while.


----------



## sscotsman

I was able to find the correct gear oil, from Ariens, for my 1971 Ariens..which is also the same gear oil used on the very first model going back to 1960..(im referring to the oil needed for the older cast-iron gearboxes..not the same oil being discussed in this thread.) so yes, they still support the older machines! 

In this case, it seems the L3 is simply a better product than the older L2, and Ariens has specifically said the L3 is fine for machines that used to take L2:

Ariens says:



> Yes, the oils can be mixed. The Ariens Company is phasing out the L2 in favor of the L3 for all applications.


Thats a quote from Ariens, posted here: Find Answers

So its just a matter of only needing one product instead of two..nothing at all to do with not supporting older models..the older models are in fact still being supported by using L3.

Scot


----------



## sscotsman

More from Ariens:



> If your walk-behind snow thrower was built before 2008 and has gear oil (not grease) in the auger gear case, then Ariens also recommends the new synthetic gear oil part number 00068800 L3 Lube as the best choice. L2 Lube (Ariens part number 00008000) is also acceptable for these gearcases. A non-synthetic gear oil (often used in automotive gearcases) in NOT acceptable for these gear cases.


from: Walk Behind Sno-Thro Engine Oil & Gear Case Lube

case closed! 
Look for Ariens L2 *or* L3, and you are good to go.

Scot


----------



## guilateen02

Thanks Scott L3 it is.


----------

